# Black berries



## lordbeezer (Jun 26, 2022)

My blackberry bushes are spitting them out. Got 3 bags in about 30-45 minutes. Couple more pounds I’ll be making my favorite. Blackberry jelly.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 26, 2022)

Sounds good, do you need my address?


----------



## wachuko (Jun 26, 2022)

lordbeezer said:


> My blackberry bushes are spitting them out. Got 3 bags in about 30-45 minutes. Couple more pounds I’ll be making my favorite. Blackberry jelly.


Our first time planting…we planted only two blackberries plants and they have been producing like crazy…. We were so happy seeing that, so much so that we planted another…




And it fared well during the cold days… a major plus…  I want to plant a few more!!


----------



## Brento (Jun 26, 2022)

I like raspberries myself but blackberries are yummy just as well.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 26, 2022)

I remember as a kid sitting in the middle of a BB patch and eating myself silly!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 26, 2022)

I love blackberry jelly!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 26, 2022)

My favorite jam, by far. PB & J every day!  The bushes aren't much fun once they go wild.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 26, 2022)

They will spread so make sure you plant them where you'll never want to have anything else. Maybe we should have a jam pass around box....

John


----------



## wachuko (Jun 26, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> They will spread so make sure you plant them where you'll never want to have anything else. Maybe we should have a jam pass around box....
> 
> John


Good to know… I thought about making a trellis for them, and indeed, they are getting wild quickly. 

I have three blueberries next to them… I will look into moving those and leaving that whole are for blackberries.  New to planting stuff…


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 26, 2022)

I think my wife will be picking ours soon.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 26, 2022)

Growing up, we used to go with my Mom out twice a week picking backberries.  We would pick up to fifteen quarts each outing.  Mom made blackberry jam and she canned blackberry juice which was her favorite remedy for an upset stomach. 

Some forty years ago, there was a ;large patch of blackberries on the hill across the road from the house.  The berries were exceptionally large and in one picking, I picked forty quarts.  I turned some of them into jam bit the remainder were turned into blackberry wine.  Sadly, that patch is gone now. Trees have grown up around it and they couldn't compete.

Nowadays, we have a raspberry patch, grown from just two plants that were planted about twenty years ago.  They are an everbearing variety and have a small crop in early summer but beginning in August, a second crop appears and continues to bear until the first hard frost.  Every morning for more than two months, I pick enough for breakfast for us.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 26, 2022)

It’s a couple of weeks for the wild back berries at the farm to ripen. The hard part is convincing the wild life to share.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 26, 2022)

Love them. When we lived in Paradise, CA. 
We use to take the dog for a walk every evening and we would pass by a large Bberry thicket.
I had many enjoyable days with my wife bagging berries or just stopping and having a few.
You guys are lucky to have them available.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 26, 2022)

There will be lots at the farm when they are ripe. You are welcome to what ever you want to pick.


----------



## Gaffer (Jun 26, 2022)

I’m from Bremerton. We used to have family outings to pick the wild blackberries. Grandma made the pies and  jams. Awesome memories!


----------



## mickri (Jun 26, 2022)

Blackberries are a two year process.  The canes that grow this year will produce fruit next year.  Once a cane produces berries it's done.  It won't produce berries again.  Cut the cane off at the ground.   The key to keeping them in control is lots of pruning. Planting them on a trellis works pretty good.  It is similar to espaliering an apple tree.   You will get bigger, nicer berries.

My daughter has wild blackberries on the ranch.  Won't be ripe for another month.  I take my pruning shears and cut the canes off to get to the berries.  Easier than fighting the thorns.


----------



## savarin (Jun 26, 2022)

In the early 50's my mate and I would make what we called "Robot" suits _(because they were square and cubical)_ out of cardboard boxes and used them as armour to plunge into the middle of the blackberry clumps  _(and back out again)_ where the big berries were that were growing wild everywhere on all the bomb sites around us.
Once we had what we thought was enough we would boil them up on a small fire in a tin can then dip bread in it to eat.
I'm not particularly keen on them today but will mix them with strawberries, raspberries and blue berries, poached in red wine and port with various spices then puree them and strain to serve as a sauce for other desserts such as this one


Recipe available


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 26, 2022)

My mom still makes incredible blackberry cobbler.   The crust alone is worth the price of admission.   Heat a slice/cover with vanilla ice cream and heaven on earth suddenly appears.


----------



## lordbeezer (Jun 26, 2022)

Mine are wild growing in some 10 ft high azaleas. Been picking last 3-4 years. Leave some for birds and deer. Not the pretty ones though.


----------

